# poaroid tv



## edmondsgirl (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a Polaroid TV (TLX-04240B) that one time is working fine and then the next time I turned it on there was no sound. I of course checked the mute! It says the volume is on. I can hear the sound through my wireless earphones though. The sound is coming through fine on the wirless on both DVD's hooked up to the TV. Hep!


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

If you're using a headphone output, normally the speakers would turn off. Can you be more specific about what's going on with your headphones? Even if they just have a transmitter that plugs into the TV output, that'll silence the output from your speakers.


----------

